# Enema given.....what's it do?



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi everyone, I'm having a sigmodioscopy on thursday afternoon and the nurse administers an enema up your back passage to empty the bowels out. it says on the letter you have to try and hold it in for 2-5 mins, but how fast does it work and is there any pain when going? the doctor said i would be going for about 20 mins before the test. any help would be great!


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Good luck trying to hold it for 2-5 mins. When I do it I got to be on the toilet right after!Sometimes during. You can do it yourself. You can bye the kit at the drug store. Basicly it's a hot water bottle with attachments. It doesn't hurt, but there will be some moving around, and you'll feel a little crampy. Hopefully she'll do alittle at a time as she administering the water. If it cramps too much tell her to stop, take little breaths and rub your tummy.If you feel your going to explode tell her you can't hold it and go to the bathroom...she can always start over. Yup your going to be on the toilet for 15 to 20 mins....depending how clogged up you are. Then when you go, its going to come out pretty effortlessly.Suki


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

I always laugh at that holding part too! Especially if you're D dominate! For me that crampy part can get very painful. It is best to stay as relaxed as possible. Unfortunately for me, those things can keep me going all day, but that's probably not the norm. Bottom line-relax, relax, relax!P.S. Didn't mean to end on a pun!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

thanks for the replies. the nurse is administering it at the hospital - it's private medical care so they dont bother giving you it to do yourself. what are the chances of having an accident before you can get to the loo? ive become so scared of the toilet since having these stomach pains and D that thats the most worrying part for me. xox


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

The "Loo" as you call, it shouldn't be to far from you. So your having this test because of your cramps and D? Have you ever thought it might be parasites?, because that is usually the cause. Ask the Dr. who is giving you the test.And if it is , I have something natural that will help you.Suki


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yeah thats why im having it done. what do you mean by parasites?


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

They are unhealthy organisms that feed on the nutrients in your body. I know it sounds gross







and it's something that you would not think possible, but it is! 3 out 5 people suffer from parasites, and diarrhea is one of the signs.Suki


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

REally? i've never really heard of that. will that show on the test? how do you get them in your system though?


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

They might show up on the tests. It depends on the food you eat and also pollution/enviroment is a factor. Why don't you go to the search engines and type in parasites. Your going to get alot of info on it....really it is NOT uncommon. You most likely going to run into Awarenesslife sites from my fellow members.Suki


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

The most accurate way to test for parasites is with a blood test. I got giardia through drinking tainted water. Mainly it's water in less than perfect sanitary countries. Or backpacking and drinking water from the creek. Sometimes doctors will just write a prescription for flagyl since the tests aren't perfect. I don't believe 3 out of 5 people have parasites. It's too high.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

It's true and you can get them very easily.One of the causes of D is parasites.Suki


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Is that likely in England though?


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Sure it is...people have it around the world some places worst then others. And England as alot of starch in their food. It's all about what you put into your body. Look around the internet and find out for yourself...search "Parasites" .Suki


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

Hi Vicky19,If you don't have any of these symptoms:Red Flag symptoms which are NOT typical of IBS: *	Pain that awakens/interfers with sleep *	Diarrhea that awakens/interfers with sleep *	Blood in your stool (visible or occult) *	Weight loss *	Fever *	Abnormal physical examinationthen you probably don't have a parasite. Also you're pretty safe in England unless you've had water directly from a stream when hiking. I live in the US and we are told that it's safe to drink the water in England. Suki is trying to scare you into buying a product she sells. If you do have concerns talk to your doctor.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

My number one concern is helping people! I'm NOT trying to scare her into buying the product.It's a fact, and I didn't make in up. I'm all for getting as much info as you can about it, and find out for yourself.Suki


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i had the flex sig done and it was fine. coldnt believe i was so nervous and almost crying before hand. i had a little pain when emptying my bowel - sort of like a mini spasm i sometimes have. the actual test was fine. i had it done privately, not on the NHS health care system and it was excellent care - i had someone holding my hand through all of it. obv i didnt watch the screen, i just closed my eyes and it hardly lasted any time at all. he said he couldnt see any inflammation but took a biopsy.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Well that good to hear.....my thoughts were with you. I hope all checks out fine.







Suki


----------

